# My adult French Lops in the snow



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thought i should get more pics of my lot.

Clover










Lily










Clay










Morgana










They all seem to enjoy the snow


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures, i will have to take some of mine, yours seems very happy playing in the snow,


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awwwww Gorgeous you sure you didnt lose Clover in the snow? She seems to blend in well lol!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Believe it or not she looks yellow in the snow lol this pic was the best 1 as she was looking at me but the rest she looks a more creamy colour lol


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

They're all gorgeous Frags.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Believe it or not she looks yellow in the snow lol this pic was the best 1 as she was looking at me but the rest she looks a more creamy colour lol


Rosie looks really yellow compared to the snow too but she looks so clean and white normally. Yesterday from the bus I saw a white GSD and he was so clean and white you could barely see him against the snow, he must have recently had a bath. I love Clovers eyes still, she's beautiful.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

All your buns are beautiful frags!! I couldn't even say who I liked best as they're all stunning!!


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

wow they are all so beautiful!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

stunning.

cant wait for baby clovers  she looks massive now by the way how much more than lilly does she weigh now?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awwwww I want them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIMME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwww how cute ive never seen a bew lop before lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

OMG Clover is gorgeous, I am soo gonna have to bunny nap her so that Bluey has a big look alikey :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

what absolute cuties!! I love the pic of Clover in the snow!! Just adorable!! All you can see are her cute little blue eyes!! Bless!! I want to give her a cuddle nooowwwww!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> stunning.
> 
> cant wait for baby clovers  she looks massive now by the way how much more than lilly does she weigh now?


/lily weighs 11.7 Clover is 11.4 so Lily is heavier 

Clover isnt eating much lately, she seems to be unhappy in the cold and has lost a little weight, her teeth have been checked and she is medicaly fine we think she just dont like the cold weather.

Thanks everyone for your comments, Clover sure is a beauty but Clay is a GRUMP lol


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw poor little Clover. I hope she gets used to the cold soon and starts to eat a little more soon.


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful bunnies Frags, 
Frenchies has sweet expressions


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Aww i love them all i cant pick a fav one 
they all look so huge!!!!!!


----------

